# Integrated Engineering 2008cc stroker build documented!!!



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

new motor being built right now. i mis-shifted the last one and spun 11,495. it didnt die right then, and i made three more 10 sec passes with it before it blew up. i pushed 9200 rpm in 3rd out the back door for 10.7 @ 138. and at the same time, i pushed #1 rod out thru the side, causing complete and utter destruction once again.

Pete and Dave (sorry Cassidy, i dont know you yet) really helped out with this to get parts, get them here in quick time, so we can build this motor. all of these parts arrived today, we would have had them earlier if we had our minds made up on what we wanted to do this time around. so this is just a little thread to document what it takes to put an *Integrated Engineering* 1.8T 20v 2.0L Stroker Kit (06A) together. 

we started off with a standard 06A block. it is at the machine shop getting fitted with the Billet mains i had in the last motor, hoping to be able to salvage those and the girdle. if not savable, no big deal.

parts we got from IE include;

FSI crank, 92.8mm stroke, with the oil pump gear.
JE pistons, coated on tops, 83mm bore, 8.5 : 1 compression. 
JE Tool Steel pin option, internally tapered and thicker walled.
Integrated Engineerings' own rods, with ARP 625 bolt upgrade and rifle-drilled option as well.
coated bearing set.
the Integrated Engineering large bore headgasket.

other bits and pieces we got for the build include a custom two-hole drilled crank gear (available if you call and ask i am sure), some Supertech valves, and the shims for the solid lifter head will be coming too once we know what we need beside some more time. we WILL be using the FW dowel pin kit if it is available in time, BTW.

if you have any questions concerning the parts, please ask as there are a number of people that can answer these questions for you. but if you want to know why i chose what i did, IM me. but i went with this comp ratio as it was available to me in the timeframe i needed, with the options i want. it will serve its purpose. i am going with an off-the-shelf, always available kit this time because i have no time to get this together. i may have went something else if i had all winter to do it, then again maybe not. plus, i tend to push things a little i guess, and i tend to be hard on parts. so lets see where we get with this.

Joey Marstall, owner of Double J Motorwerks in Portland OR is doing all of the assembly, and is managing all of the parts acquisition and facilitating the machine work. the block machining is being done @ Eastco Machine in Portland, and the cylinder head i will be using is being worked on slightly @ Aluminum Head Rebuilders, also in Portland. Joey is also considered my Pit Crew chief, if i had a crew haha. 

so here are some parts to look at, because around here pictures make things more better.

the crank;





































the rods;























































the pistons;























































headgasket;










and stuff all layed out;


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

Bada**


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

have you looked into the L19 arp bolts?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

snobum said:


> have you looked into the L19 arp bolts?


 i do believe the New Age 625's are the best they have for the rods.... if the L19's were an option i am sure Pete would offer them. 

i will ask him tomorrow though anyways.... :beer: 

but the ones i ripped in half on the last setup were 3/8" ARP 2000's....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Aaron blows more motors by 9am, than most people blow all day.  

looks good. was the old motor 1.8 ? 

sure you dont want that solid lifter aeb head i still have?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Richard_Cranium said:


> i do believe the New Age 625's are the best they have for the rods.... if the L19's were an option i am sure Pete would offer them.
> 
> i will ask him tomorrow though anyways.... :beer:
> 
> but the ones i ripped in half on the last setup were 3/8" ARP 2000's....


 ahh i see for the rods i think you are right. i was gna say for head bolts and mains, for example i remember taking a ride with chris from hpf in his stage 4 1000hp m3 before and after he switched to the L19's due the other arp 2000's stretching out and lifting the head.. i hear these really dont let go and provide great assurance for big power and harsh conditions! if anyone knows bullet proof they do.


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet build!!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good Aaron! Nice stuff all around. 

Interesting HG. Any reason not to use the aba gasket? I'm pretty sure it'll handle 83.5mm as well. I'll assume this is MLS? Looks good. 


Pete didn't convince you to roll a hydro head huh?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Fast929 said:


> Looks good Aaron! Nice stuff all around.
> 
> Interesting HG. Any reason not to use the aba gasket? I'm pretty sure it'll handle 83.5mm as well. I'll assume this is MLS? Looks good.
> 
> ...


 i use what gasket he provides. 

and i have both hydro fully built with 3652's and solid lifter setup as well. the solid lifter head needs more internals than i want to put in it right now. and since i have this other fully built head, well.... what good is it doing sitting in storage? none... i will sell the springs/retainers and CAT 3652's/newish lifters when i feel like letting them go. they can sit for a bit though, all oily and nice. 

it took a few hours to tear down and measure out the hydro head for the lash caps. ordered them this morning. 

will keep the solid lifter setup no problem. he doesnt like how big my exhaust cam is, and wants to grind it down some. but that is a winter type project, not now type thing.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

soo sick :thumbup: 

pictures of the carnage?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

dub_slug said:


> pictures of the carnage?


 yep


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

dub_slug said:


> soo sick :thumbup:
> 
> pictures of the carnage?





son of planrforrobert said:


> yep


 carnage pix have no place here. 

please refer HERE for said carnage of this last motor i killed.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Richard_Cranium said:


> but that is a winter type project, not now type thing.


 I completely here you there! :laugh: 

Good luck with this build. Should be really solid!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

How did I not see this before? I will be watching this thread, it looks like you guys do some really impressive work, keep it up! 

What shifter were you using? I could not get the youtube videos in the other link to play. 

Anyway.. 
Would a CAE shifter prevent misshifts? 
Or would the more crisp feeling (solid aluminum)of a sigma shifter improve feeling where the gears are? (they have a 6 speed version as well) 

I have the Sigma shifter install on my motorsports build and the difference is huge. I cannot drive my friends VW anymore without being turned off by the shift feel. 

Anyway, I am a novice compared to you guys, just trying to help out.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

3lfk1ng said:


> How did I not see this before? *its only a day old or so?* I will be watching this thread, it looks like you guys do some really impressive work, keep it up! *thank you. i dont know anything about building motors (  ) but Joey does...*
> 
> What shifter were you using? *034 shifter kit on the UrS4 shifter setup* I could not get the youtube videos in the other link to play.
> 
> ...


 the only thing is this isnt a VW. Audi cars also have 1.8T motors. not necessarily this model, but mine does  

these pix are from the latest motor, BTW.


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


>


 Thats a ****ing sweet set-up bro. **** headlights, Everyone needs a jumbo turbo right there instead!! :beer:


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

I should have been more clear.... I didn't even see the other thread or that build. 

That setup looks amazing, what transmission did you mate to it? (didn't see it mentioned)


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

3lfk1ng said:


> I should have been more clear.... I didn't even see the other thread or that build.
> 
> That setup looks amazing, what transmission did you mate to it? (didn't see it mentioned)


 ahhh. the original build thread of this car is not on VWvortex. but it is somewhere else  (PM'd) 

currently it is using a Euro TDI 01E 6 speed all stock trans with welded center (Torsen welded solid) diff.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pm. 

So... its the 1.8t mated with a 01E... that's also the same transmission used in the Audi S4 right? 
What engines can that transmission mate to?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

cant wait to be able to do this again. 

goin to pick up me head today and maybe assemble it all up tonight.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Just curious but why not give Colin a call? 
Local guy that does EXCELLENT work.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

we do call Colin..... yesterday he was on dyno and we talked a bit with Joey (TT's' Joey) about the lash caps needed.... 

Colin helped set up the cams in the first place...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

some machine work pix. 

lets see, do fitting work to the billet mains, line hone the main line. mains were from previous motor so some welding and machining had to take place. 
bore/hone block with torque plate. 
polish crank journals and rod journals. 
check and fit crank/rods/pistons/wrist pins. 
balance entire rotating assembly. 
hot tank, magnaflux, deck block surface.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

starting to assemble this thing. 

got some balancing done on the crank, so its all good there. and some other new parts, the Calico coated main and rod bearings. 

and the typical assembly shots. squirters, mains, etc. 

Plasti-gage the stuff, checking all the clearances and tolerances, etc. 

you all know how its done. and Mini-Dave is learning as well. 

welded the crank trigger wheel bolts to the wheel, they will not go anywhere until i want them to. 

same with the oil pump gear bolt. the last one i killed, this bolt was loose. it had some good help, but better safe. 

this is in no order, i am tired and its late. lucky you got these to wake up to in the AM, you are.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

and the Integrated Engineering 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit. this will give more timing belt wrap on the crank gear, as the factory intended, while deleting the failure-prone hydraulic tensioner.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

seems that the free PB accts are maybe getting bombed by a person or people to not let the images viewable. its ok, it will all mellow down eventually. i will just keep making the accts 

EDIT; just paid for a Pro acct. whatever, its $40 for 2 years, unlimited....

sooooo. I/we have been busy.

i gapped the rings, and multitudes of other stuff. i can now build a motor solo, except for the many tools i do not have yet to do such a task. there is a lot of specialized stuff to do this.

rings on, bores wiped, pistons installed, nice assembly lube goo. and with these ARP's, there is specific tightening instructions. the ARP mains, had to get torqued to 60 ft/lb and broken free, 5 times total. the 625 rod bolts were 55 ft/lb 3 times.

































































next the oil pump and front/rear main seals.





















now we come to another custom setup. the crank gear. IE makes a crank gear dowel pinning kit, but i asked Pete to make me a setup (that is replicable if i wanted to change the gear) with dual dowels. i know he made extra, so you have to ask but i am sure he will sell this in a kit as well. but it is to help prevent shearing the keyway on our crank gear. fit gear. measure gear and drill. install dowels. install gear. install ARP bolt. VIOLA!!!






























and that pretty tensioner setup.





















and thats the bottom end. we put the pan on it, and tucked in to bed for the remainder of the time. it sits here in Hot Rod Row, with another 20/20 setup that is going into a MK4 GTI and converting it to R32 running gear, transverse AWD. BIG TURBO 600+ whp street car. and the motor on the right is an ABF for a 2.0L 16V with low compression setup for high boost, another street car.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

wow i was not aware that you had blown up the other motor

i thought this was pics from the last time around

either way good luck :thumbup: looking pretty serious


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*UPDATE 8-14* getting this thing final assembled, installed, and running.

so.... picking up where we left off. 

painted the block, a nice silver to match all the base aluminum stuff.










and getting the head gasket and studs in.



















next, installing the head




























putting all the lil stuff in place




























tensioning the TB after dialing in TDC and marking all that needs marked.




















and now on to installing this thing.


































































and of course some vids. 

priming the oil pump and first startup.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

A very cool build. No loose ends, and a great car to have the engine in !


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

congrats:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

after first warm up cycle, we took it back down for re-torque of head studs, change oil, leakdown. leakdown was 3% - 3% - 3% - 24%. NFG! so head came off, they spent some time investigating (til 2AM!!!), and it needed seats on cyl 4 exhaust cut with tooling not a stone. also the guides were a lil less than perfect. off to the head shop again. Joey had to grease some palms with my friend Ben (Franklin) and they rebuilt the #4 chamber and set the lash, total overhaul.

sooooo. another long day. got it all back together, prime for oil pressure. crank over for fireup. running, getting warm, notice something. HMMMMM. the front wastegate tube is LOOSE?

shut down, tear off the wraps. the WG tube off the merge is broken about 3/4 around!!!!! WTF OVER????? time to get the glue gun. spent about an hour or so MIG'ing it all back together. this manifold is officially a write off now. its only gotta last one day, and thats Sunday. seems the 16 ga experiment is concluded LOL. the welds did not break, rather the material right next to. dunno why, and today it dont matter..... will plan that out with a different manifold. same style, will probably leave the turbo where it is to lessen the work involved with the exhaust, dunno and right now dont care.... all i wanna do is run the livings out of it on sunday.

head is back on, car is running fine again. dyno tomorrow night. 

a couple pix, just cuz thats what i do. spent a substantial amount of time cleaning and cleaning.... and i even got the inter-cam timing SPOT ON THE FIRST TRY!!!!! one shot deal YO!

head stud row..... mmmmm. nice and ARP'ish.












lucky Joey just HAPPENED to have another IE large bore gasket around. this one was for the red 20/20 R32 swapped car he is building. STOLEN! i will replace it, as that car is a long ways from needing it yet. we already ordered the replacement. also of note, ARP assembly lube aplenty.












and the head on and putting stud nuts on....












here is Mini-Dave, the shop apprentice, turning wrench on a fast car. he started here in high school, on a vo-tech type program. and they like him (his GF is smokin hot i hear LOL) so he got himself a job. he does all the menial shop boy type stuff, as we all know what that entails from growing up in car type atmospheres. takin out the trash. sweepin the floors, fetchin parts, etc. but he also gets tons of hands on training too. when we/Joey build something like this, he gets a ton of knowledge in how things are done, and done right. he gets his hands dirty on all types of jobs, from the basic oil change to the full on timing belts, coilover installs, clutch jobs, even trans rebuilds, etc. i have my two 01E 5 spds down there, they are gonna tear into them sometime....

but they all at the shop take the time to teach him right and wrong. and the why this goes first or what happened to the thing to make it no worky any more. the way it should be. and he is a quick learner too. wow, that was longer than i thought it would be. oh well LOL.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

This deserves another view, even though its a bit old. 

Good info.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Soooooo much good car porn here!!!:thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

how did this thread just die, sick build


----------



## BZ_F**k_U (May 9, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

As of yesterday this car ran, a [email protected] 150.9
http://www.dragtimes.com/Audi-Quattro-Timeslip-24445.html#.UAySZwWMhmo.facebook

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> As of yesterday this car ran, a [email protected] 150.9
> http://www.dragtimes.com/Audi-Quattro-Timeslip-24445.html#.UAySZwWMhmo.facebook
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


With no brakes too, car was pissing hydraulic fluid like little fountains everywhere.


----------

